# Skimmer upgrade



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Which skimmer should I get? I really really want this one
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=AC400I55
but $800 dollars is a little to much for me to shell out
I'm looking for a $200-$300 quality skimmer
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=AC120M
like this one


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

This is an excellent line of skimmers. I use one myself and have been very pleased with the performance. http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES33004


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

FF, ur not going for the aquac? U hit ur head or something?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Aqua c's are pretty good skimmers from what I've heard.


----------



## Phiberop840 (Mar 3, 2006)

I would have to agree on the Coralife skimmer for the price. I have one too and it does its job well. Can be picky until broke in, but I have never heard of a skimmer that wasnt a little finiky at times. 

As far as the aquac that is something that I have heard alot of good things about. 

Mike


----------

